# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wellness onderzoek

## Experiencewellnessgroup

Beste wellness bezoeker,

Voor ons 3e jaars onderzoeksproject zijn wij bezig met een onderzoek naar wellness in Nederland. Dit onderzoek richt zich op de behoeften, wensen en lifestyles van wellness consumenten. U zou ons heel erg helpen bij het invullen van deze enquête, zodat wij uiteindelijk het aanbod in de wellness branche kunnen verbeteren. Indien u nog nooit een sauna of wellness centrum heeft bezocht is deze enquête niet voor u van toepassing.

Bij iedere vraag is er één antwoord mogelijk, tenzij anders aangegeven. Het invullen van deze enquête zal niet meer dan 5 minuten van uw tijd in beslag nemen.

Dit is de link naar de enquête:
http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=325281

Alvast heel erg bedankt voor het invullen van de enquête!

Experience Wellness Group
Cheryl van der Heijden, Lisanne de Ruijter, Gabrielle Eigenhuis, Eva Aker en Janine Driessen.
Vrijetijdsmanagement Hogeschool InHolland te Diemen

----------

